

Show HN: Freaking cool JS game where you code your own bots and battle - rcaricio
http://fightcodegame.com/robots/create#docs

======
goldfeld
Love the design and great landing page explaining the concept, so why would
you send me straight to ask me to auth with github without my even knowing
what I'm getting into?

------
roopeshv
totally uncool, sending people directly to github login page. i don't even
know what to expect.

